# need to fill in upper chest, need a killer workout...



## cheesegrater (May 23, 2007)

trying to finally hit my trouble spots, upper chest seems to be the most troublesome...

my current routine is

incline dumbs
flat bar
flat flys
decline bar or dumbs-whichever is open

i'm alternating between really heavy month and 8-10 reps month as the really heavy month started wearing my joints down. problem is my chest is growing and such but the upper is slower to grow and i'm starting to get a bit of a bitch tits thing going on, at least the looks of one, because the lower is so more developed. so what exercises can i do to target and grow the upper chest?


----------



## Witchblade (May 23, 2007)

Search...


----------



## cheesegrater (May 23, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Search...



in the time it took you to type search you could have typed an exercise or two...


----------



## TheJC (May 23, 2007)

Hahahahaha.   I am the exact opposite of you,  upper chest dominant.   Maybe do some pre exhaust exercises like light incline flys prior to heavy dumbell presses to get your muscles warmed up.   Try some push ups with your feet elevated.     I think genetics has alot to do with how your muscles develop, shape wise.


----------



## Twigz (May 23, 2007)

thats it somone needs to make a dead horse beating smiley....


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2007)

If your chest is growing it is growing. What your chest looks like is entirely genetic. It might just take you a little longer to see development in the "upper" part, but you cant specifically target that area.

If what you are doing is working and your chest is getting bigger, then great.


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Gaz was right. You are not going to hit the upper chest by doing inclines that way of thinking came straight from a muscle magazine. It is mostly genetics. My upper chest took a very long time to fill in then it seemed like over night bam it was there.


----------



## Leatherface (May 24, 2007)

This is one area where I feel I am in the minority.  I believe inclines DO fill in the area of the chest close to the collar bone.

That area of my chest is genetically poor, and in the past when I have exclusively done flat or decline work and neglected inclines, the area remained hollow and concave compared to the rest of my chest.

When I began making inclines a heavy priority, that area of my chest filled in considerably, especially around the pec/delt tie-in area.

I guess I am an exception to the rule.


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2007)

There is no exception to human physiology unless you're not human.

My guess would be that the fact you changed up your routine made more of a difference than the inclines specifically.


----------



## PWGriffin (May 24, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> There is no exception to human physiology unless you're not human.


----------



## Leatherface (May 24, 2007)

_My guess would be that the fact you changed up your routine made more of a difference than the inclines specifically._

Possibly.  But after 16 years of weight training, I have pretty much tried every combination of chest exercises in various patterns and can undoubtedly say that for me, incline presses hit the upper area of my chest more.


----------

